# Help, Video File(WMV) is protected? Don't know why, How Do I Unprotect it?



## logansosa (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a video file (.wmv) on my computer, I would like to take it along with other files to burn on a dvd, but for some reason this file says it is protected. I can watch it over and over again with windows media viewer, but I cannot do anything else with it, like load it into windows movie maker. When I try to import this file to windows movie maker it always comes up with:

The file .wmv is protected using digital rights management and cannot be imported

I am trying to burn a DVD and use Movie MAker, How can I get this to work, I can't seem to convert this file either, so I do not know what to do?
HELP!!
Thanks
Logan Sosa


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

windows watches its back. when u use WMP to rip music u can choose to protect the file so it cant be modded are so forth. i dont think there is a "legal"? way of doing this...
where did u get the file from?


----------



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

ay ay, i hear something..!


----------



## logansosa (Dec 29, 2004)

This is actually a movie file, and I wanted to try and make a movie compilation from multiple ones of them and burn a dvd.
If there are any programs you can send the link of were to get them to
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

i know its a movie file, but it is the same windows media format.
wmv= win media video
wma= win medai audio
both of this can be file protected in the same way
as i asked, where did u get this file from?


----------



## logansosa (Dec 29, 2004)

I got it from a online rental sight, had to pay $4.95 for it too, put I know there has to be some way I can use it to burn a DVD.
Thanks
Logan Sosa


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

ok well, the site probably is somewhat genuine, and therefor cant legally to allow you to further copy this file. you may or may not even be able to copy and past it to another directory - dont exactly know. anyhow, just do a google search for something along the lines of "WMV file copy protection removal" and so forth, you bound to find something. im not familiar with any programs which have this capability as i dont use wmv. also check out doom9.com and videohelp.com as they may have something like this in their guides, tools or forums sections.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Now it seems to me you are trying to do something illegal which we can't help you do


----------

